# Population explotion



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Total number of Egyptians reaches 94 million today!

‪#‎Egypt‬'s Central Agency for Public Mobilization and Statistics has announced that the total number of Egyptians has reached 94 million today.

According to CAPMAS, this number includes 86 million in Egypt and 8 million Egyptians living abroad. This can be compared with the year 2000, when Egypt's population was 67.6 million. 

A booming population has long been a huge problem for Egypt, and has been one that has challenged the government in the economic an social sectors.



To be honest I can actually see the increase in the city.. the traffic has increased over the years, Midans are full to bursting at all times with people busy with their lives, S


----------

